
A Laptop Cooled with Ionic Wind - kqr2
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/22668/
======
triplefox
Ionic air purifiers emit a significant (potentially harmful) level of ozone.
That might also be a problem with this.

~~~
Xichekolas
There is something terribly ironic about an air purifier emitting potentially
harmful levels of ozone.

I've never owned one, is this really true?

Regarding the laptop cooler, I wonder how safe it is to have ionized air
molecules around sensitive electronics in a computer. Is this a false worry?

~~~
mleonhard
It's a sick trick by the ozone generator manufacturers. Ozone generators
should never be used in an occupied building.

[http://www.lungusa.org/site/c.dvLUK9O0E/b.1024637/k.3083/Lun...](http://www.lungusa.org/site/c.dvLUK9O0E/b.1024637/k.3083/Lung_Health_Risks_from_Hurricane_Emergencies.htm)

"Avoid using air cleaning devices that emit ozone. Ozone has not been found to
clean indoor air, including mold problems. Ozone can harm lung health,
especially for children, the elderly, and people with asthma and chronic lung
diseases."

[http://www.alaw.org/air_quality/indoor_air_quality/ozone_gen...](http://www.alaw.org/air_quality/indoor_air_quality/ozone_generating_air_cleaners_backgrounder.html)

------
DanielBMarkham
If you can make a significant breeze across a CPU with ionic wind, I wonder if
scaling that up wouldn't produce an ionic-powered cart, or airplane?

Yes -- I know about "lifters". Just wondering if the efficiency increase is
beginning to make ionic propulsion more of a reality.

------
biohacker42
That's a lot of free radicals that you'd be breathing in.

